# bullet choice for the 7 mm o8 ??



## 2frogs (Oct 24, 2010)

I am new to this caliber,so am looking for some advice,please..
Anyone have a favorite bullet of choice they prefer over another?
Perhaps a bullet that will be good for deer size animals as well
as maybe a coyote in case one comes by..And maybe you canmention your powder choice as well.
Thanks for your input...John :beer:


----------



## texcl (Oct 6, 2007)

120gr. ammo, I prefer 140gr for deer to elk.


----------



## Wyomingpredator (Oct 16, 2007)

i use a 140 grain barnes tsx it is a good bullet for anything you should hunt with a 7mm-08


----------



## quickdeath (Dec 7, 2008)

hi,,,i exclusively use the nosler 140 grain accubond,,,great accuracy,and the deer are DRT


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

I was useing IMR 4350 with 120 gr, Nosler BT's. then the price went whacky compaired to other brands so I switched to Hornaday A max bullets with the same powder.

 Al


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

139 grain hornady interlock with 44.5 grains of IMR 4350. I found a bullet in a deer and it held 81% of it's weight and travelled around 30"


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

*"it held 81% of it's weight"*
I always wondered how you knew that it held 81% of its weight. Do you weight the bullet and mark the weight on the base so you knew it's real weight before it did the job assigned?

Been my experince that a 100 round box of bullets will very in weight as much as 5 grains plus or minus with good name brand bullets and as much as 10 grains with some of the off brand bullets.

 Al


----------



## quickdeath (Dec 7, 2008)

you can't go wrong with the accubonds in 140 grain


----------



## jchedj (Jan 6, 2008)

viewtopic.php?f=20&t=47807&start=0

More 7MM 08 data can be found on this nodak link


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

alleyyooper said:


> *"it held 81% of it's weight"*
> I always wondered how you knew that it held 81% of its weight. Do you weight the bullet and mark the weight on the base so you knew it's real weight before it did the job assigned?
> 
> Been my experince that a 100 round box of bullets will very in weight as much as 5 grains plus or minus with good name brand bullets and as much as 10 grains with some of the off brand bullets.
> ...


I don't know what brand of bullets you are buying, but I have rarely seen more than a couple of tenths in variation in many different calibers.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

> Been my experince that a 100 round box of bullets will very in weight as much as 5 grains plus or minus with good name brand bullets and as much as 10 grains with some of the off brand bullets.


It may be time for Al to shop for a new scale 

Maybe I'm lucky, but since I subscribe to the logic that a super accurate bullet is worthless if it doesn't do it's job when it gets there I have never worked with "custom" bullets. But I have sorted brass and bullets, and I have never seen a variation greater than 10% of what AL has seen.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Csquared said:


> > Been my experince that a 100 round box of bullets will very in weight as much as 5 grains plus or minus with good name brand bullets and as much as 10 grains with some of the off brand bullets.
> 
> 
> It may be time for Al to shop for a new scale
> ...


I have gone so far as sorting bullets into three piles. From low end to high in a 165 gr 30 caliber I have never seen more than .7 grains. I don't sort that much, but have, and just to get out the real outliers. Like the .7 gr for example. I really have seen no difference in a 164.8 to 165.5 even at 800 yards. I think the most important thing is how concentric the back end of the bullet, and the crown of your rifle. If it doesn't exit perfect it will not be accurate. 
I don't have a 7-08, so all I can recommend is a concentric bullet that performs the way you want, and carries the energy you need to the distance you will shoot. I carry two types of ammo with me hunting. Bullets with tough construction for close shots. If an animal is way out I have time to switch to a more fragile bullet that will open at great distance with reduced velocity. Well, to be truthful I normally sit on a hilltop with five or six tags and three or four rifles with at least two types of bullets for each rifle.


----------



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

120 grain Barnes TSX bullets


----------



## 32-40win (Mar 28, 2011)

I've used the 140 partition in the 7-08 for the last 25 yrs, it has always done what I asked of it from deer to moose. WW760 or Hodgdon 414 are both good powders for it. And I use magnum primers with them. 
7-08 is usually pretty happy with whatever it is fed for a bullet. Barnes tsx or ttsx or the partition are the bullets that will get the job done.


----------



## jchedj (Jan 6, 2008)

What type of rifle do you own ?

Is it a hunting barrel ? Varmint Barrel ?

Is the rifle twist 1 in 9" ? or higher ?

1 in 11 or higher the maximum bullet weight you can use successfully is 140 grain.
1 in 9 to 1 in 9 1/4 rifle twist 168 gr seems to be the top end

Best suggestion I can offer is to go to Hodgons reloading data page and there you can get a start on some powders and bullet weights, velocities. After that I would go online and buy that inexpensive spiral notebook that contains only 7MM 08 loading data
like at Midway : Loadbooks USA "7mm-08 Remington" Reloading ManualProduct #: 193073Manufacturer #: 7mm-08

You can also look at my data on this website : viewtopic.php?f=20&t=47807

Last but not least : load 5 bullets of each weight and powder weight and go to the range and record your personal data for your particular rifle.

Next week I will be posting a You Tube video of my new custom 7MM M08 Tapered Varmint Barrel rifle shooting at 1000 yds


----------



## jchedj (Jan 6, 2008)

The You Tube video of a rifle that took several years of saving a little money here and a little money there and finally its built.

OLD AGE sucks....and I'm one of the few to admit it

You Tube video link...shooting 162 gr AMAX propelled by H 414 and Win Mag Rifle primers to 1,000 yds at a steel sillouette


----------

